# Replacing Filled Straws???



## mudhoney (Mar 31, 2008)

My mason bees are filling all my tubes very quick, I realy don’t want to build more houses to acomodate the new tubes. Can I pull the filled tubes that are capped off and put in new tubes with out doing any harm to the freshly filled ones? If yes how or where should I store the freshly filled tubes?
Thank you AW


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes, you can pull the tubes as they are filled and stack them anywhere reasonably safe but open to the air. I use an open mailbox with the front wrapped with window screen to keep the pests from trying to get at them. Once the warmer weather gets here the filling will slow down. You can keep the tubes through the winter and put them out in the open later or you can gently open them and remove the cocoons. If you do that, put them in the fridge with some wet paper towels for the winter and put the cocoons out just as spring starts up again. There's lots of different ways to handle them.


----------



## mudhoney (Mar 31, 2008)

That’s great, thanks ravenseye.


----------

